# Want to Invest in Quality Tools - Basic Assortment



## chillpill (Apr 22, 2008)

hello everyone. My first post here too. 

Dude, I'm sure you'll get some some good feedback here about your question. I've also taken to using Amazon.com for scoping out tools. Not so much for shopping but for reading the reviews from people which can be very helpful.

I'm researching a lithium ion cordless combo of somekind and it's been invaluable. 

Cheers.

Good luck.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

*Tool reviews*

I have found consumersearch.com to be another good place for tool reviews by lots of users. They don't review all categories of tools, but they do cover the major ones.

Enjoy -- we bought our first place two years ago and I am still slowly amassing tools.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Buy what you need, when you need it. Unless you have a couple grand sitting around somewhere, buying them all at once will be costly. As far as the nail guns and miter saws, you can do ALOT without them. Get a good cordless drill, 14v or larger, and use screws where you need a nail gun. It wasn't until recently I even bought a miter saw, and I'm a pro.:huh: or at least I think so. When you do buy something, get a good one that will last and NEVER NEVER NEVER loan it out.


----------



## NesTea420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey I am a newbie here too and got my first house last year, now in the initial stages of finishing my basement. Did a lot of research, talked to few dyi ppl and contractors regarding tools to buy. They all told me to put in the extra 20-40 bucks and get the better tools. 

Did a lot of searching for deals and got the following tools for what I think is a good deal  I bought these items last week so, I think the deals are still available.

From HD-spent about $460 after all the discounts and taxes.
-Croldless Drill and Reciprocating Saw with 2 batteries-Dewalt 18v
-Husky twinstack air compressor kit with brad nailer and framing nailer
-Bostch jigsaw 5.8 v and sander
-Rayobi 90 piece accessory kit

From Lowes-spent $96 with discount and after taxes.
-Hitachi 10" Miter Saw.

I haven't started using/testing out my tools yet, will need to do it this weekend.

Can someone tell me if I made out okay...this was my first time purchasing tools...I intend to keep these for a while, hopefully in working order.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

alot of it also depends on how often you are going to use the tools.

Example... I bought a bottom of the line miter saw from Lowes for $99 almost 3 years ago. I use it for trim work, and used it in the process of building my deck. It is still going strong.

I have a porter cable compressor and brad nailer from amazon that I have had for a few years now as well. Again, it only sees light use.

If you are starting a construction company, then buy the BEST you can find. If you are planning on doing a little here, a little there then go with something less expensive that will fit your budget.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

The main thing to think about when buying tools is like CowboyAndy said, don't buy the high end of anything that you don't need alot. When I said earlier to buy the best, I should have clarified that I meant in hand tools. It is a lot more work to use mainly hand tools, but it is hard to justify spending xxxx dollars on something that you will only use a couple times. 

I buy alot of my specialty tools from these moving tool sales like Homer or Cummins. They are cheap on price and durability so if your going to use it alot, steer clear. I bought a jigsaw from them for $2 last year. It is a piece of junk but it has worked both times I used it.

Nestea, it sounds like you done ok with what you bought. Since you don't have to use your tools everyday, keep a check on the clearance rack at the big box stores and the sale adds. It might take you a while to get a good assortment, but you can save some serious money.


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

For me, many project start with Demo.....a sawzall is a good addition to the tool arsenal. I think you can do a lot with the basics....saw, hammer, level. For more complicated projects the right tool can save a lot in time and aggrevation......for a wiring project a 90 angle drill and a good auger will save your loved ones ears from harsh words compared to regular drill and a spade bit. For driving screws....got to get an impact driver. I wouldn't do any molding / casing without a miter saw and a finish nailer. 

For me the basics are: worm drive skill saw, impact driver, hammer, speed square, level, wonder bar, good nail claw, sawzall, and a head light. I would also agree that unless you are making a living with the tools you don't need to spend top dollar. 

I have filled many of the specialty tool needs with Craig's list. People buy 'em, use 'em for their project and sell 'em. (drywall lift, framing nailer, 90 degree drill)


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*palm sander*

Try a nice palm sander Milwaukee looks good, I think they are still made in the " USA" two speed

deck hand


----------



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

Of all the tools that I have, my dewalt cordless drill is the one tool that I use throughout the day, on a daily basis. Since you already have a good circular saw, I'd recommend getting a good cordless drill next.:thumbsup:

http://www.handymanjimnoonan.com


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

of dewalt is the best, but they are soo expensive. as a home owner i don't think you need to pay for the extra ruggedness that contractor grade dewalt brings.

i have used black & decker tools. every tool they have including cordless (at 18V or higher) has been superb for all my needs. 

Knucklez


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

FYI, Dewalt is owned by Black and Decker. They is a feeling among _some _of my contractor peers that Dewalt products sold at places like Home Depot and Lowes are not full contractor grade and that they are trying to cater to the general public. I'm _not _saying this is fact but there has been talk of this over the past few years. The construction industry has slowed recently and perhaps the big tool companies are trying to increase sales by going after the average home owner. I don't know but I suppose it would make good business sense. 
Either way, home owners can usually find pretty good deals on what typically are contractor-grade tools. I guess for a DIYer, something that you should look into would be warranties. I'm told Ryobi tools sold through Home Depot have lifetime warranties. That's not a bad option. Either way, I don't recommend *anyone* to buy cheap tools. If you have a project and really need a tool you're going to use once and don't want to buy something expense, you're better off renting a quality tool than to buy a piece of . 
If you're getting cordless, I wouldn't getting anything smaller than an 18v litho ion. 14v and even some 18v nicad just don't cut it when being pushed hard. 
There are a ton of tool reviews online. If you're going to drop cash on something, don't let advertising be your only source of info. Ask questions here and do your research.


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

Knucklez said:


> of dewalt is the best, but they are soo expensive. as a home owner i don't think you need to pay for the extra ruggedness that contractor grade dewalt brings.
> 
> i have used black & decker tools. every tool they have including cordless (at 18V or higher) has been superb for all my needs.
> 
> Knucklez


I have been down that route as well but found as my skills and jobs increased the B&D stuff really doesn't hold up to much for key tools like a cordless drill. I used to have the B&D 18V and switched it to a Bosch 14.4 a little while ago. Boy what a difference! More torque, more charge, just more umph all around. Just screwed down Ply sub flooring last week with a gazillion screws and I think the B&D would have packed in after the first few sheets . The Bosch kept going with one extra battery always charging until my arms went to jelly.

With good quality tools you'll buy every tool just once as opposed to spending $50 every 2 years to struggle on another couple of project.

Get a recip saw. It'll make your life so much easier with demolition. Steve1234 had a really good point. I have a Dewalt which I am quite happy with.

I have a Rona miter saw that worked ok for me so far. Not wow but ok for what I use it for (Little bit of molding here and there).

I use a finish nailer and small compressor for moldings and good old hammer and nails for framing (I find that I don't assemble fast enough to validate running a framing nailer). I have a cheap crappy palm nailer though for tight spots that I use once in blue moon.

Good luck.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Everybody's talking about all the "fun" tools. But, it you want to achieve true Nirvana, you also have to pay attention to the common, mundane tools that every DIY'er needs.

1. Get a good we/dry vaccuum cleaner. Sears makes good shop style vaccuum cleaners, and they also make cloth filters for them that last forever and do an excellent job. I've still got the same two cloth filters after 20 years of renovating.

2. Get a good digital multimeter. You can't track down an electrical problem without being able to measure voltages and resistances. And, you can't fix a fridge or stove with a sliding compound miter saw not matter how cool it is.

3. Get a good soldering torch AND LEARN TO USE IT. A good one will mix the fuel with air in a short tube before igniting it, thereby generating much higher flame temperatures needed for good solid solder joints. Mr. Bunsen Berner (a Dane) first patented that principle, and the idea is still a good one today.

4. Get a jeweller's loupe! You'll be amazed at how much the world opens up when you can see the very very small. I have a 20X jeweller's loupe, and it allows me to: see slivers close up so that I can tell how deep they are and what direction they went in, so I can better decide how to get them out. I can merely LOOK at a drill bit with my jeweller's loupe and tell how sharp it is. Ditto for any cutting tool like chisels or saw blades.

But, the bottom line is that it doesn't matter how good your tools are, it's knowledge, skill and experience that really make the biggest difference, so don't forget to accumulate those as well.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

*my tools so far:*

here's whjat i've got so far.

hitachi c10fsh miter saw - love it
bosch 4000 table saw - just got it, seems OK.

hitachi nv83a2 framing gun
hitachi 15g finish nailer
hitachi 18g brad nailer

panasonic 18volt sawzall and hammerdrill

panasonic 12 volt impact driver, and 12v drill

makita mac2400 compressor

that's about it.

still needing some odds and ends. 

am learning a great deal every day and having a lot of fun, too.

pictures coming soon of my finish carpentry work.
b


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*one more nice tool a " heat gun "*

You won't use this tool often but when you need one it's a great time saver !
I paid about $25.00 for mine a few years ago, Just yesterday , I stripped two exterior metal doors , Paint remover " might " have ruined the galvernized metal coating, But the heat gun did a nice job, Oh" it took work but a fine job in the end. :thumbup:
Deck hand


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

as others suggested, start with good hand tools, a decent stud finder, decent laser, tape measures.

unless you have a lot of work you want to do in a short period of time, forget the finish nailer and use nailsets. Put the money you save into a good miter saw with stand.

hit the yard sales and pawn shops, there are great deals to be had, especially at yard sales and garage sales. the used stuff could hold you over until you figure out what your specific needs are. then check the clearance sections everytime you are in Depot or Lowes. when these guys want to free up some some space, they will make some pretty amazing deals


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a cordless ryobi kit. Its about as cheap as i would go. For doing a little work here and there, it works awsome. Just don't expect it to work miracles. A word of advice, if your cordless tools start getting HOT (not warm, but hot) stop, as your probably about to burn your tool up. Get a corded drill as well as cordless, use your corded one when you need to use a hole saw, or an auger bit. Again, don't expect miracles, even out of a dewalt, Milwaukee, or makita. People burn up $250 dewalt drills at work all the time using them to drill 3 inch hole saws.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

The Handyguys podcast did a show on an essential toolkit for a home owner. you can check it out here
http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/30/episode-6-the-tool-kit
Other shows that may interest you are...
Reciprocating saws
http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/27/episode-3
Drills
http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/63/episode-9-drill-it

My sugestion, buy the big tools as you need them for your specific projects.

The Handyguys


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

ive found GREAT deals on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250271907906 for less than $50 for a FULL HEAD NAIL GUN!!!!!!!!! $200 retail


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Plan a budget for tools when you buy your house. There is a lot of upfront tools. My budget was $1000 I think. My wife nearly laid an egg but these were things you NEED. 

I bought things like wrenches, screwdrivers, pipe wrench, channel locks, voltage meter, **Shop Vac** <- very important. 

The biggest money saver is being able to repair things when they break and not have to call a handyman. I explained that if we had to call a plumber to fix what was broken we would have paid well over $1000 in that first month. 

After that I have a $100 per month 'tool budget'. I don't spend that every month but that's what it evens out too over the course of a year. Build slowly and buy smart when you need it. We have a harbor freight down the road, their tools are so cheap its scary but you can find good deals on inconsequential tools. 

Home depot sells a hardback book, called "home improvement 1-2-3". I highly recommend it. 

--I moonlight as a handyman making money from people who cant fix it themselves.


----------



## jayharold (Dec 29, 2008)

I have mostly all Craftsmen tools and never had a problem with them. The wrenches are garenteed forever , I even took back broken screwdrivers and they gave me new ones.


----------



## TBFghost (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, I have been trolling around here for a little bit, but I registered so I could post here. I am from contractortalk.com and if you want to know what the pros are really using go over there and feel free to troll the tool and equipment forum but don't post...they are very strict about diy/homeowners posting in contractortalk.

What you are going to find is different tool brands excell in different areas. Miter saws seem to go to Bosch, Makita and Dewalt. Table Saws seem to Bosch and the new Makita and again Dewalt. Cordless seems to be ALOT of Makita. 

Also what you will find is the high end guys...who have the money...lol..or just enjoy tools buy Festool....
You get what you pay for in tools...and miter saws are an area I would not skimp on....


----------



## Erik Reppen (Jan 15, 2009)

If you got the tool you paid for, a Black & Decker reciprocating would be 1/2 the tool an 11-amp sawzall is. Not even close. Do your research to avoid getting ripped off but you generally get more value out of paying more.


----------



## TBFghost (Jan 21, 2009)

*<H1>Milwaukee 15 Amp Super Sawzall® Orbital Recip Saw w/ Case</H1>








*


The new Milwaukee Orbital Super Sawzall® Reciprocating Saw has a high powered 15 amp Milwaukee built motor for fast orbital cutting action. The variable speed trigger provides 0 to 2800 strokes per minute with a 1-1/4" stroke. The 6538-21 is counter balanced for smoother operation with less vibration. A gear protecting clutch allows the saw to withstand impacts, lengthening the life of the tool. The Quik-Lok™ blade clamp provides fast and easy blade changes, and an impact resistant carrying case provides room to store a variety of accessories.

Voltage
120 Volt AC
Amps
15

Stroke Length
1-1/4"

No Load Speed
0-2,800 SPM

Cord Type
8 ft. Fixed

Construction Type
Grounded

Switch Type
Trigger

Dial Speed Control
Yes

Keyless Blade Clamp
Yes

Keyless Adj. Shoe
Yes

Adjustable Handle
No

Orbital Action
Yes

Counter-Balance
Yes

Impact Protection
Yes

Length
22-1/2"

Tool Weight
10.8 lbs.





*Black and Decker Reciprocating Saw, 8.5 Amp, Corded Cut Saw Kit - RS500K*
*







*

*Features* 
Powerful 8.5 Amp motor for fast efficient cutting in the most demanding applications 
Variable speed (0-2,400 SPM) provides fast, efficient cutting and control in every application 
Soft grips rear handle and boot minimizes vibration for added comfort and control 
Quick Clamp tool free blade change for quick and easy blade changes 
Lightweight design allows for longer use and less user fatigue 
1-1/8" stroke length improves cutting performance and speed 
Storage case for easy carrying and protected storage

*Specifications* Amps - 8.5 Amps 
Strokes/Min - 0-2,400 spm 
Stroke Length - 1-1/8" 
Keyless Blade Clamp - Yes
_________________________________________________________________ 
To each their own, but in the end you are going to get what you pay for. its $90 for the Black and Decker, and $150-200 for the 15amp Sawzall. You are getting nearly half the power, no orbital cutting action, slower speed and less of a stroke. I also have to question the ability of the Black and Decker to hold its blade when you start really putting the saw through its paces. I have seen many cheaper saws have the blade pull right out of them when the going gets rough, and a reciprocating saw is not a delicate tool. Most times it used for demo and rough work....I personally have the Bosch RS20....my only complaint is I wish it had orbital action, but at 13 amps, if a long blade binds up hard enough that saw will rip it self out of your hands......I got it as a gift so I can't complain.... My father as a 8.5 amp Craftsman...I would have to honestly say it is almost useless....It can't even hold blade long enough to cut a 2x4.

Search around, you can find deals on high quality tools...high quality tools help you yeild high quality results... DON"T be afraid of remanufactured tools...

Try http://cpooutlets.com/?ref=googaw&kw={keyword}

I have quite a few tools from there and every single one came to me looking brand new and never has failed me.


----------



## satz (Jan 15, 2009)

I just got my first home 2 months ago and the tools i have 
B&C 6 v cordless screw driver with a complete bit kit - 24$ on sale from sears
craftman 19.2 v drill/driver , portable saw and light kit - 59$ and i think that is good for now.

I also have cheap 80$ worth of mechanical tools which is good enough to work on my motorcycle,rebuild a dirt bike ,do general maintance on the car,snow blower,leaf blower ,lawn mower and around the house.

again , i do not buy stuff to sit around i try to use what i have and adapt it better like using screws instead of nails .

I am in the market for a miter saw but probabily get one from craigslist and install a new blade i try cragislist for 1 off items and use harbour frieght for allthe small stuff.


----------



## joel v. (Jan 26, 2009)

schmolze said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Looks like a good forum.
> 
> I'm buying my first home pretty soon and am very excited about it.
> ...


 
Do you want professional tools or consumer tools. Huge difference in price and an even bigger difference in quality.

For consumer tools just go to lowes or homedepot or who ever sells tools downthere and buy based on price. If professional then for a mitre saw Dewalt DW718. For a cordless drill (not hammer) Dewalt DW720. It will hold up for a pro so it will hold up for a consumer. For a recriporcating saw( extremely useful for the things a circular saw can't do) Dewalt DW304 (fixed shoe, 10 amp, 4 position blade clamp, quick change blade) Very nice to use. For a framing nailer I have used paslode and ridgid and their both nice so I would go for the cheaper one. Home Depot in Canada has a Ridgid for for 287.98 or something like that. For a finishing nailer a hitachi or paslode or ridgid will do. All nice guns. For a compressor(if you need to get one) get one that's oil lubricated. Even a DW715 mitre saw will do or even a 10" model. Just don't buy a house brand or a skil or B&D if you want quality.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2008)

There are many things that you should look into, however if you are looking for just a few tools to start, I would look at a good Drill/Driver. I started with a Black and Decker and then went to a Makita, As everyone says buy the best you can at the time, I have since replaced about everything that I started with, but I also got into the construction business after my DIY experience. I would not regret anything, however if you think you will be a DIY junkie, save yourself the money and buy good quality tools to start.


----------

